# Another email!



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 7, 2003)

I didn't hear about this until now. Here is the email.

News Article

For Immediate Release:

December 5, 2003

Contact:

Stephanie Bell 206-352-9288; [email protected]

David Perle 757-622-7382, ext. 1410

PETA OFFERS $2,500 TO NAB HORSE BEATER

Group Joins Tulsa SPCA in Effort to Bring Animal Abuser to Justice

Guy, Ark. - Two quarter-horse mares were beaten on August 6. The

animals'

injuries reportedly included concussions, a dislocated jaw, muscle

atrophy,

nasal injuries, and a broken eye socket. When PETA was notified that no

suspects had been arrested in connection with the horses' beatings, the

group contacted Guy Chief of Police Tony Hartwick, who asked for the

group's

assistance in finding whoever is responsible. That is why PETA is

offering

as much as $2,500 for information leading to the arrest and conviction

of

the person or persons responsible for this violent crime.

Will you please consider sharing this information with your audience?

It may

be the only way to apprehend those responsible for this heinous act.

PETA believes that other animals in the area-and even human

residents-may be

in danger as long as the person or persons who committed this crime are

at

large and is urging residents not to leave animals outside unattended.

"Animal abusers are cowards," says PETA Cruelty Caseworker Stephanie

Bell.

"They take their issues out on the most defenseless beings available to

them. Area residents have reason to be concerned. According to leading

mental health professionals and law-enforcement agencies, perpetrators

of

violent acts against animals are often repeat offenders who pose a

serious

threat not only to other animals, but to the community as a whole."

Anyone with information about this case is encouraged to contact Guy

Police

Chief Tony Hartwick at 501-679-4585.

PETA is also sending its brand-new anti-violence public service

announcement, hosted by actor Dennis Franz, who plays Andy Sipowicz on

the

hit drama NYPD Blue, to TV stations serving the Faulkner County area.

For more information about the link between animal abuse and violence

aimed

at people, please visit HelpingAnimals.com.

To read more about th is story go to http://RescueNetwork.com and click

on

Patrice Swan`s Story in the left hand navigation bar.

Please forward and cross post this press release!

~Barb

http://HelpHorses.com


----------



## minifancier (Dec 7, 2003)

Here is a update on that article~!

http://HelpHorses.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.rescuenetwork.com/rescue/module...showpage&pid=22

To all of my wonderful friends and supporters, thank you all so much for your generosity and compassion. We wouldn't have made it without each and every one of you. Please forgive me for not giving you an update earlier but have had several setbacks since returning home.

Puddin made it through her surgery with flying colors she was up and begging for food about an hour after recovery. Dr. Devine said that 18 out of 20 of the horses that have had this type of surgery were able to be ridden lightly in about 2 years. This requires a lot of therapy and time as the nerve only regenerates at approximately 1 millimeter per day. We plan on being number 19 out of 21. After arriving home she had several colics, the last was the most severe and occurred on Friday, November 28th. Dr. Ward had to come out and tube her. At present she is on Pepcid twice a day and hay only. She is going to be put on gastroguard to treat what is believed to be an ulcer from the surgery/bute. I am sorry about the delay on the update but didn't want to put one out until I knew she was out of the woods. She has been colic free for 9 days now and is doing wonderful. We are back to our normal routine of twice daily walks and she is moving and flexing the chest muscles which is an improvement from before the surgery.

As for Fat Girl, she had a full head x-ray and her teeth floated to check for cracks and none were found so this is excellent as we thought we would surely find cracked teeth especially in the back region. Dr. Devine said that she will probably retain the TMJ due to the dislocation of the jaw from the blow and she also lost part of her peripheral vision in her left eye, we were hoping for better results from the treatment but at least she has retained most of the vision and has not lost anymore. We discussed at length the possibility of going ahead with the surgery on her shoulder also and have six to eight weeks to decide if it is necessary. I have taken several photos of the shoulder at different angles and will continue to do so every week to possibly determine if she is regaining any muscle in the affected region. We are going to begin using the tens unit at a much more intense level and start a higher level of therapy in attempt to avoid the surgery. Please keep her in your prayers as she has shown much improvement since her last visit.

Thank you to the Faulkner County Humane Society for the donation of $500.00 towards the surgery costs.


----------

